# (Saturday 31 March) Distortion Club night @ The Grosvenor 9pm-3am



## Stapressed (Mar 19, 2012)

DJs playing an ecletic mix of Mod, Ska, 60s Garage Punk/RnB, Northern Soul,  and Classic 70s Punk and new wave tunes in the music room at the _'alternative cool'_ Grosvenor pub in Sydney Road, Stockwell SW9 0TP. *Free Entry!* 9pm-3am


----------

